# Lucid Dreaming?



## Lizardd

Has anyone here experimented with lucid dreaming?


----------



## Mark

I have had it.
I just wish I could make it happen.


----------



## Tanith

I so want to lucid dream. If anyone knows any good ways (ones that actually work) to induce Lucid Dreaming I would be so grateful.


----------



## Guest

Lucid dweamin is kewlies... when i'm runnin away from the shaddow... I come to understand that I can take chase of it myself... tis dead funny. Flying is crazy as well.


----------



## MrEggsalad

I've had it, in fact I get it quite a lot (In terms of the dreams I DO get) but what I find is that while it's extremely cool, it takes away from the actual sleep because you still have to think so then all of a sudden your night isn't as restful as it could be.


----------



## magicL

I remember 3 lucid dreams of mine. Pretty cool but I cant make it happen.


----------



## rektchords

ive had loads of lucid dreams.. alot of them i spend tryin to convince people in the dream that they are part of my mind and there not real, in which i get alot of funny looks and people thinking im crazy :lol: very odd indeed.. Ive tried to cure my dp in lucid dreams hasnt ever worked tho..


----------



## samsara

im new here,
but, i find i only have lucid dreaming when its a nightmare usually.
its still interesting though.


----------



## WakingLife

rektchords said:


> ive had loads of lucid dreams.. alot of them i spend tryin to convince people in the dream that they are part of my mind and there not real, in which i get alot of funny looks and people thinking im crazy :lol: very odd indeed.. Ive tried to cure my dp in lucid dreams hasnt ever worked tho..


That is so awesome that you shared that. I have had the exact same experience in my lucid dreams. If they succeed in convincing me, that will be the instant I wake up. Also, for me waking up to reality can be like getting faint and passing out in a dream. I feel that there's a strong connection between the act of entering a lucid dream and exiting DP, just as walking autonomic within a dream is like living with DP/DR.

Sorry to hear that you were unsuccessful in finding a cure, when you're dreaming do you have DP?


----------



## hippieho

whats lucid dreaming?


----------



## Hazey

^^ Lucid dreaming is when you are dreaming and you know that you are so that you can control them.

I used to lucid dream, and I think somehow it gave me a little bit of DP because I'd question if I was dreaming alot. Ha.

Anyway, what I did was:

1) Everytime I dreamt I would write down my dream in a journal the moment I woke up. Everything I could remember, quick quick quick. I would do this for many days and after awhile I'd have a dream journal, I'd read it before I go to sleep - because it'd help me induce dreams.

2) Every hour or so I'd just do a simple thing, I would stick my index finger in to the palm of my opposite hand. I'd just do it, randomly, but I'd do it a ton of times a day. Do it yourself. Notice how your finger just pushes against your hand and you can't push it through?

Well, in a dream, objects and what-not hold no mass, they have no feeling, so eventually I would be dreaming and push my index finger into my hand - my finger would go through my hand! Therefor, I knew I was dreaming. Sounds crazy, right?

Try it.


----------



## Conjurus

Ahh Lucid Dreaming. I've always been quite the dreamer. I can control my dreams, though now that Im on medication it's been difficult. I've found that if I wake from a dream- say I need a drink or I have to get up for a minute or so- I can lay back down and think of what I was dreaming of and continue that dream.

If you want to control your dreams, i suggest experimenting with food. If you eat something right before you go to sleep it can help you dream, help you control it more. Experiment with different foods, because different foods can cause different dreams, different foods can grant higher control or awareness of your dreams. I think it may effect astral projection as well.

Try this- eat before you go to sleep and whatever it is you want to dream about, try thinking of it as you go to sleep. That often works for me.


----------



## Guest

Conjurus said:


> Ahh Lucid Dreaming. I've always been quite the dreamer. I can control my dreams, though now that Im on medication it's been difficult. I've found that if I wake from a dream- say I need a drink or I have to get up for a minute or so- I can lay back down and think of what I was dreaming of and continue that dream.


I used to LOVE doing that. When my childhood was so miserable that I couldnt bear it-I lived to only dream at night. I would spend the day deciding what I was going to dream about and what I was going to do in these dreams and then that night I would dream that very dream. It became a talent, I would get into bed and start the dream first using my imagination, become whoever I wanted to be and then the dream would continue once I was asleep. I would also wake from my dream and then choose to go back to sleep and continue the same dream. I was so unhappy I only lived to dream.

I still lucid dream, but usually when I am having a bad dream or a meaningful one-a prophetic dream or I find myself meditating-those are blissful, a very deep level of absorbtion is reached.


----------



## Conjurus

Spirit said:


> I used to LOVE doing that. When my childhood was so miserable that I couldnt bear it-I lived to only dream at night. I would spend the day deciding what I was going to dream about and what I was going to do in these dreams and then that night I would dream that very dream. It became a talent, I would get into bed and start the dream first using my imagination, become whoever I wanted to be and then the dream would continue once I was asleep. I would also wake from my dream and then choose to go back to sleep and continue the same dream. I was so unhappy I only lived to dream.
> 
> I still lucid dream, but usually when I am having a bad dream or a meaningful one-a prophetic dream or I find myself meditating-those are blissful, a very deep level of absorbtion is reached.


Lyns we need to study dreaming and magick and astral projection!! I'd love that! Also, have you heard of etheric projection?


----------



## Guest

I have studied magick, dreams, and astral projection with good results.........but YES we do!  No I havnt heard of etheric projection.


----------



## Conjurus

Well from what I've read, etheric projection is when you have an out of body experience, but you remain in the physical realm. It's as if you're awake and normal, but you're invisible and intangible. Astral projection is in an astral realm. I dont know too many details, but I want to learn about it.


----------



## Guest

Well I think I have had both experiences Jesse, I didnt know they were called different things but now I think on it, yeah, it makes sense that they are different.


----------



## egodeath

For astral projection try DMT!
For lucid dreams try _Calea zacatechichi_ (a.k.a. Dream Herb)!


----------



## diagnosedindigo

i personally realize now its not all one way, try to lucid long enough, and those lines blur between dream and reality. and i slowly lose grip on either one of them. just the other night. im going to say night i hope. this memory dream or not, i was in a awareness group meeting. the kind you see at churches that serve cold coffee as you look around at a bunch of shifty strangers and have to decide where to cough. we discuss how we might be conscious and kicking one minute and the next thrown off into some dream. i had a dream that i was in therapy because i couldn't help but randomly be thrown into a dream so real, it was like life itself. oh god im rambling again. anyway, lucid dreaming isn't all its cracked up to be i dont feel.


----------



## Johnny Dep

I have a friend who is completely obsessed with lucid dreaming. He doesn't work, he doesn't socialize or go to school or try to make his life better in anyway. I honestly think he would be better off with a drug addiction.


----------



## Caleb_CRD

Umm yeah ever since ive had DP i always get lucid dreams no matter what..I actually hate them...they suck man..I would like to have one night of rest in my mind..You know these lucid dreams arent great either..they are often just a flight of ideas that seem SO real..They are quite disturbing actually


----------



## peachy

today i lucid dreamed a little bit. i was walking down the stairs and decided to fly the rest of the way down. it was fun. for some reason it's really hard to hold onto the knowledge that you are lucid dreaming. or at least i find it that way. i waver in between knowing im dreaming and then in the dream all of a sudden someone tells me im not dreaming and cause im so depersonalized in the dream i just assume they are telling me the truth lol.


----------



## chase1121

I get them all the time, it all started again


----------



## ZachT

I can make myself fly in my lucid dreams. :shock:


----------



## AlexXD

Tanith said:


> I so want to lucid dream. If anyone knows any good ways (ones that actually work) to induce Lucid Dreaming I would be so grateful.


Mentioned this on another thread about lucid dreaming, but if you're looking for ways to induce lucid dreaming, google it, or check out places like Dreamviews or LD4all. Those sites have a lot of tips and such.

And I noticed that someone else here mentioned something about trying to cure themself of DP in a lucid dream... Has anyone else tried this? I've been curious about whether or not it would work...

Lastly, some people are voicing concerns and such about lucid dreaming... but it's not dangerous in the least.

Anyway, that's just my two cents.

-Alex


----------

